# duck jerky?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have never done jerky of any kind before and i was wondering what a good and easy way to do jerky might be i have a smoker (if that means anything) and i am hoping to get some ducks soon and i would like to try it out and see what i may be able to work out with these birds 

thanks


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What timing. I just put some in my dehydrator. I have never made duck jerky before so I am using my tried and true venison/elk recipe. I hope it works.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> What timing. I just put some in my dehydrator. I have never made duck jerky before so I am using my tried and true venison/elk recipe. I hope it works.


let me know if it works im looking to get some birds tomorrow and would love to try it out


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

OK the verdict! EXCELLENT!!! Get on my website and look up my jerky recipe. Follow it but add twice as much black pepper and maybe a bit of Tabasco if you like that stuff. This batch of mine is very good but a bit bland and I think more pepper would spice it up just enough. I am not a spicy liking kind of guy.
I'll tell you I was a bit worried. After I had the batch in the dehydrator I went on the web and looked up "ground duck jerky recipes". All of them said don't do it! It tastes like crap etc. etc. Boy are they wrong! This stuff is GREAT!


----------



## addicted2quack (Nov 20, 2010)

Try the HI Mountain Wild goose jerky cure and seasoning. Just follow the direction inlcuded the first couple times and then tweek the recipe to your liking. I get it from sportsmans for 7 bucks plus tax. Tastes great on ducks.


----------

